# When does it get easier?



## Donnie_Brasco_9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I miss my daughter so much. I absolutely hate the fact that I can only see her "part time."

I can't stop all these negative thoughts about myself. That it was all my felt. That I have too many idiosyncracies. That I am not meant for marriage. Etc.


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't think of it as part-time with your daughter, think of it as more time for yourself. Surely there are some things you want to try? Idiosyncracies are fun, and it couldn't have been all your fault, unless you married Jesus but acted like Satan. It sounds like you need some support, maybe some IC. In the meantime, look on the bright side, however small it seems. It sounds trite, but I personally feel a lot better when I focus on the good things about me and my new situation.


----------

